# General > Pets Corner >  2 female lurchers

## mop top

Well all hopes I had for a quieter sort of day were put on hold today lol.

I have picked up 2 smallish female black lurchers today, one is at vets at present and has just come round from an op to stitch it back together.  The other one has a skin condition and is going to the vets tomorrow morning as she is itching like crazy and biting herself raw, unfortunately the vets are really busy today and could not see her.  

I have a lovely fosterer for one of these dogs and am taking one that is at the vets home with me tonight for a bit of TLC.  

Any help with fostering would be greatly appreciated.

anne

----------


## Theerah0166

Would love to help, but is Nairn too far away?  I am looking for a Lurcher - prefer a bitch - as a permanent resident.  Any info on these girls at all i.e. how  old etc

----------


## mop top

> Would love to help, but is Nairn too far away? I am looking for a Lurcher - prefer a bitch - as a permanent resident. Any info on these girls at all i.e. how old etc


HI 

Thanks for your enquiry Nairn is not too far away if you could offer the right home.  I have pm'd you and look forward to hearing back from you.

cheers

----------


## BINBOB

> Well all hopes I had for a quieter sort of day were put on hold today lol.
> 
> I have picked up 2 smallish female black lurchers today, one is at vets at present and has just come round from an op to stitch it back together. The other one has a skin condition and is going to the vets tomorrow morning as she is itching like crazy and biting herself raw, unfortunately the vets are really busy today and could not see her. 
> 
> I have a lovely fosterer for one of these dogs and am taking one that is at the vets home with me tonight for a bit of TLC. 
> 
> Any help with fostering would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> anne


I think that is awful for the vets not seeing her.............poor dog.I hope she will be treated asap..skin problems are terrible to suffer.
A coal tar shampoo or malaseb should help.
Please let us know how she gets on. :Frown:

----------


## carasmam

> I think that is awful for the vets not seeing her.............poor dog.I hope she will be treated asap..skin problems are terrible to suffer.
> A coal tar shampoo or malaseb should help.
> Please let us know how she gets on.


Lets not judge the vets Binbob, they are very busy and have to prioritise.

----------


## BINBOB

I really think that poor dog is  a PRIORITY!!! :Frown:

----------


## teenybash

> I really think that poor dog is a PRIORITY!!!


Got to agree...........if a dog, even though it is a stray/abandoned, should be priority if there is active discomfort......

----------


## BINBOB

> Got to agree...........if a dog, even though it is a stray/abandoned, should be priority if there is active discomfort......


Thank u,teenybash....my feelings exactly....let us hope she  will be ok. :Wink:

----------


## mop top

Hi 

Just a quick update on the 2 lurchers i posted about yesterday.  

The vets in wick have made a great job of stitching up the one with the wounds she has a drain fitted and is on anti biotics.  Currently curled up on a blanket in my mums house getting loads of TLC  ::   (thanks mum)

The one with the skin condition is with a lovely foster dad and mum who have kept lurchers in the past so have loads of experience.  She was at the vets this morning and has had a steriod injection to relieve the itching and is on medication to to hopefully get her sorted out. :Grin: 

Nooone has come forward to claim either of these dogs so we will be looking for homes after the 7 day holding period.  They are both small type lurchers, female and black, one is of more whippety type and the other is slightly heavier made.

Cheers Anne

T

----------


## unicorn

I really hope these girls get fantastic homes, whippets and lurchers are fantastic in the house and although will run for miles when out do not actually need huge amounts of exercise as they burn their own off running.

----------


## BINBOB

> Hi 
> 
> Just a quick update on the 2 lurchers i posted about yesterday. 
> 
> The vets in wick have made a great job of stitching up the one with the wounds she has a drain fitted and is on anti biotics. Currently curled up on a blanket in my mums house getting loads of TLC  (thanks mum)
> 
> The one with the skin condition is with a lovely foster dad and mum who have kept lurchers in the past so have loads of experience. She was at the vets this morning and has had a steriod injection to relieve the itching and is on medication to to hopefully get her sorted out.
> 
> Nooone has come forward to claim either of these dogs so we will be looking for homes after the 7 day holding period. They are both small type lurchers, female and black, one is of more whippety type and the other is slightly heavier made.
> ...


 

Thanks,Anne...glad to hear they are in good hands. :Wink: Bless u...

----------


## Liz

So glad that these two dogs have now received veterinary care and being looked after by wonderful foster parents.
I would love to be a foster parent but afraid my wee cat Suzy would go into hiding. :: 

Well done Anne. You are a star! :Grin:

----------


## northener

Anne, I've only just seen this thread.

Missy is doing very well, still a bit of a problem with her itchy skin, but we seem to be getting there. Her fur really shines now. She's a lot stronger too, she loves galloping on the beach, although we've noticed that she 'throws' one of her back legs. Mind you, it doesn't seem to bother her. Eats like a horse.

She's now very playful, loves playing tug of war with anything she can get her paws on (her favourite bit of rope, my hat, my gloves, me and Karens' slippers, the towel we use for drying her, etc, etc... :: ) and spends the rest of her time nicking things out of the kitchen and sleeping. :: 

BTW hope you're feeling a bit better now.

L.

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

> I really think that poor dog is  a PRIORITY!!!


you cant judge that - do you know what the vets have on their books? do you know HOW bad the dog is.... one more day ....at least it's getting the care now.

EDIT - oops didnt realise this thread was so old or would have just kept mouth shut - but i've done it now.

----------


## mop top

Hi Northerner

Delighted to hear Missy doing so well.  Knew she had landed firmly on all 4 paws when she adopted you and Karen lol.  Hopefully her skin complaint will improve further and eventually clear up altogether, now that she has a good regular diet.  Often enquire how she is doing and hear she has got you out in all weathers walking!  Sure you would not have it any other way now though.  Another one of the lucky ones to have found a brilliant new home.  Still waiting for my op although I am feeling considerably better now with rest over last couple of months, hoping to get back to work prior to going in for op.  fingers crossed doc will let me.

cheers anne

----------


## Liz

> Anne, I've only just seen this thread.
> 
> Missy is doing very well, still a bit of a problem with her itchy skin, but we seem to be getting there. Her fur really shines now. She's a lot stronger too, she loves galloping on the beach, although we've noticed that she 'throws' one of her back legs. Mind you, it doesn't seem to bother her. Eats like a horse.
> 
> She's now very playful, loves playing tug of war with anything she can get her paws on (her favourite bit of rope, my hat, my gloves, me and Karens' slippers, the towel we use for drying her, etc, etc...) and spends the rest of her time nicking things out of the kitchen and sleeping.
> 
> BTW hope you're feeling a bit better now.
> 
> L.


Well done for giving Missy such a great home and it is good to hear how she is getting on. :Grin: 




> Hi Northerner
> 
> Delighted to hear Missy doing so well.  Knew she had landed firmly on all 4 paws when she adopted you and Karen lol.  Hopefully her skin complaint will improve further and eventually clear up altogether, now that she has a good regular diet.  Often enquire how she is doing and hear she has got you out in all weathers walking!  Sure you would not have it any other way now though.  Another one of the lucky ones to have found a brilliant new home.  Still waiting for my op although I am feeling considerably better now with rest over last couple of months, hoping to get back to work prior to going in for op.  fingers crossed doc will let me.
> 
> cheers anne


Glad to hear you are feeling better Anne but don't you  be rushing back to work!
Really hope you get the op soon.

Liz
xx

----------


## Stavro

> Hi 
> 
> Just a quick update on the 2 lurchers i posted about yesterday.  
> 
> The vets in wick have made a great job of stitching up the one with the wounds she has a drain fitted and is on anti biotics.  Currently curled up on a blanket in my mums house getting loads of TLC   (thanks mum)
>  Cheers Anne


You are privileged to work in such a worthwhile job. It's _very important t_o give strays a second chance. What a difference love and kindness make. All animals deserve this. Nice that your Mum is helping too. I hope the lurchers are rehomed successfully. Keep up the good work.   :Smile:

----------


## Margaret M.

Northerner you are a sweet man for taking Missy in.  I'm a sucker for a happy ending and it sounds like Missy found hers.   

I hope your surgery is scheduled soon, Mop Top, so you can feel 100% again.

----------


## BINBOB

> you cant judge that - do you know what the vets have on their books? do you know HOW bad the dog is.... one more day ....at least it's getting the care now.
> 
> EDIT - oops didnt realise this thread was so old or would have just kept mouth shut - but i've done it now.


Perhaps u are right ,about keeping ur mouth shut!! :Smile:  :Wink: 
Any vet would see any dog that needs urgent care..........do u realise how unwell a dog can be with a severe skin problem???I certainly do........
There are plenty of vets to go nround and I can not understand that response.
Yes it got the needed care next day.............but IMO.......not good enough.

If it had been ur dog..I am quite sure u would feel as I do.Anne does her very best for all of the dogs she has to deal with,great job,which I could not do.
Just glad that the wee souls are in loving care now. :Grin:

----------


## BINBOB

> Well done for giving Missy such a great home and it is good to hear how she is getting on.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you are feeling better Anne but don't you be rushing back to work!
> Really hope you get the op soon.
> 
> Liz
> xx


Also glad u are feeling better...but take care not to undo the good work.
Best wishes :Wink: 
x

----------


## Leanne

Anne and Isobel do a fantasic job and have my full support and my home is open to them and other strays  :Smile: 

Edit - not calling either of you strays though  :Wink:

----------

